# Emancipation



## nrwriteva (Feb 4, 2014)

If any of you know about emancipation, that would be great. My MC's parents are very unsupportive. She is 15. They work extremely late to avoid coming home when she's awake, they constantly ignore her when they are home at the same time & indirectly insult, and she basically lives under their roof but completely takes care of herself. She has a job at a local boutique and earns a good salary. I have no idea how to proceed with this. Would emancipation be an option for her? I don't know about child protective services, because that would create a whole other problem I have to write out. I don't think that her parents would care if she was free of them (in fact, they might be relieved that that burden's off their shoulders). 
Oh and one last question. I was thinking of putting a sibling into the mix (this is a big what if at the moment). How would that affect the situation? If it is a younger sibling that is treated with the same conditions she is, would my MC be able to legally take care of the younger sibling? I don't want it to be too complicated, so this probably won't be the case, but it would be good to know for the future.


----------



## Nickleby (Feb 5, 2014)

The procedure will vary from country to country and possibly by state/province. It would help to know where your story is set. Your MC might also have a case for neglect.


----------



## egpenny (Mar 15, 2014)

In the US there are three ways for a minor to become emancipated; court petition, marriage or the military.
Court petition requires a demonstration that he or she is *financially independent *and that her legal guardians or parents have no objections to the child's living arrangements.
A petition is filed in Family Court and a judge will decide if it's granted.  A lot of young professional musician, actors etc., become emancipated to protect their assets.

For more information use the internet.


----------



## egpenny (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, and no, a minor child wouldn't be given into the care of another minor child, not a fifteen year old.


----------



## Cran (Mar 15, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> The procedure will vary from country to country and possibly by state/province. It would help to know where your story is set. Your MC might also have a case for neglect.


And when (although mention of a local boutique suggests no earlier than 20th Century western cultures). The age of majority has also changed over time.


----------

